# Why can't over 40s do mild stim ivf?



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Hi There
I wonder if anyone can throw some light on a subject, I've done 3 full stim ICSI cycles, one of which ended up with a BFP, but because I'm older I have read that max dosages of stims can impact egg quality over 40, so I quite fancied the idea of doing mild IVF, but it seems most of the clinics are reserving this for their over responders and ladies with PCOS, and seem to want to push natural IVF on the oldies, but I don't really like the idea of doing the natural cycle with its high cancellation rate and only getting perhaps 1 egg (if that), I know you could get more if you do back to back cycles with embryo banking, but why can't I do the same with mild stim IVF and get say maybe 2 or 3 eggs at a time instead of just the one egg (or none)? I hope this makes sense! Thanks xx


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

I just did a mild stim cycle with Reprofit and got 4 eggs. PUPO with 2 good-looking embies now.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Furry, all of my cycles were Mild.  There are a few clinics out there who actively use Mild IVF for the over 40s and don't encourage a full stim cycle or natural unless the situation really needs it.

Don't give up and go to one of these clinics if that's what feels right for you, it certainly felt right for me at the time and I still think that Mild can be a lot kinder and have better results than full for many women.

xx


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for that ladies, I'm going to enquire at the CRGH  and ask if they would treat me on a mild cycle with the hope of banking the embryos.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Fury- surprisingly most clinics in Eastern Europe do mini Ivfs. Not so many in UK. 

I've just had my 3rd mini ivf cycle, now Pupo and will find out tomorrow if have something to freeze. I am doing embryo banking thou nothing has been frozen so far. 
Look at Cz clinics - reasonable prices, easy travel and  good reputation.
Good luck with yr search.

A.


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't  see why not Furry. Create in Wimbledon specialise in just that and so do a number of other clinics. Good luck x


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

How much stimulation is mostly used in mild IVF?
Is it only 75 menopur or gonal-f or can it also  be 150 ?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

It may depend on whether the clinic is combining the injectables with another drug like Clomid or Femara. Reprofit is very big on combining Menopur with either Clomid or Femara, and use only 75 iu/day of Menopur with the tablets for a mild cycle. They say combining the two types of stimulation drugs works better for mild IVF, and I have to say I can't argue with the results!


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations Crazyhorse !!


----------



## its the hope that hurts (Mar 19, 2014)

Serum in Greece recommended mild ivf for me but then said natural ivf as I only had 1 follicle each side but could change if things change x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Thanks, Whoppie, I hope this one sticks....


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

London clinics don't seem to like it. I went to Create (clinics in Wimbledon and St Paul's). They ONLY do mild, natural and natural modified (the last as I understand it is a few days of low stims to try and collect a couple of eggs on an otherwise natural cycle). 

I did two rounds of mild IVF - both times 175 of gonal f. I got 11 eggs first round, 13 second (I had an AMH of around 5). 12 good day three embryos - some transferred and some frozen. I found my golden egg on my third transfer and have 5 left on ice.  I am 38 weeks pregnant today. Oh, I'm 42. 

Have a look at their website - there's a lot of info on there regardless of whether you cycle there or else where. 

Good luck

CM x


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations churchmouse and crazy horse. 

My first ivf was mild with Create in Wimbledon. I was on 150u gonal f for 3 days, increased to 300u per day for the remaining 6 days. They said it's  mild ivf. 
I did inquire them about doing mini ivf instead but they said something like mild better. I don't know whether they do mini. It also called japanese ivf in some countries. You are taking either oral medication (femara, clomid or tamixofen etc) or do combo with 75-100u of gonadotropin. 
I had two tamixofen combos with 100 and 125u fsh and they worked much better for me and cost much less.  I got more eggs than with full stimm. 

Good luck with you next steps


----------



## churchmouse41 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you Altai. Good luck to you. Xxx


----------

